# How you deal with washing buckets and tools on jobs



## markkendall (Jul 12, 2015)

i Usually clean in a bucket with water then leave bucket over night. The heavy stuff will then settle at the bottom of the bucket. I then tip the cleanish water either over some soil/grassed area or down drain. if you can then leave the bucket again the rest will go dryer and scrap out into a rubbish sack. I try to do this with everything from cement to plaster to tile adhesive and grout. Works a treat for me


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

If any of you guys really need great solutions to water and sediment issues look into GelMaxx.
I ordered some a few months ago. One product clarifies allowing you to run the clear water down a drain line. The second product solidifies the slurry and allows you to throw it in the trash. It is pricy but is does solve the what to do with the mess issue. Just another reason I try to stat away from water mess in the first place.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I've always done similar to Bob. One bucket is the waste bucket and you clean your tools and dump the dirty water into the waste bucket. Next morning it's settled. Pour off the top and it's ready for more. Throw the bucket away when the sediment builds up too high.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> I've always done similar to Bob. One bucket is the waste bucket and you clean your tools and dump the dirty water into the waste bucket. Next morning it's settled. Pour off the top and it's ready for more. Throw the bucket away when the sediment builds up too high.


I do the same but take the bucket to the dumpster and wack it with a rubber mallet. I'll do this until I end up cracking the bucket.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Evan1968 said:


> Check out some local hot dog and burger joints. Pickles come in the 5 gal pails and they usually keep them to sell to contractors. I know guys that buy them for .50-$1.00 each.
> I get my buckets from a large food manufacture here locally. I did the plant managers bathroom floor at cost in trade for all the buckets whenever i need them. I give him a call to tell him im coming down and a guy with a forklift meets me to load a pallet right on the truck. Sometimes its even shrink wrapped!
> Im spoiled! :thumbup::thumbup::clap::clap:


Now thats a hook up.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I do the same but take the bucket to the dumpster and wack it with a rubber mallet. I'll do this until I end up cracking the bucket.


This was all good until I started using the no sag Large format tile anti cracking thinset. Tenacious is what I would call it.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Thought : $12 dollar an hour helper cleans a bucket spotless in 20 minutes , that's $4. A new bucket cost $3.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

AGullion said:


> Thought : $12 dollar an hour helper cleans a bucket spotless in 20 minutes , that's $4. A new bucket cost $3.


One of the guys I work with can't stand to throw stuff away. I can't stand to pay someone $5 to clean out a $2.60 bucket. So he takes them home and cleans them out on his own time and keeps them. 

We've also gotten into the habit of cleaning as we go. We constantly are scraping the thin set down to the bottom of the bucket. If my helper is idle waiting for me to wedge or adjust a tile or two he'll push the thinset down into the bucket and sponge it clean.

Yes I am paying for this time but it beats him just sitting there getting paid to do nothing but watch me work. When we are down it takes less than a minute to rinse it out.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I can usually clean a bucket in less than 5 minutes. If it's too crusty then it's a garbage bucket that will get filled up with excess mud. I usually use a cardboard box our Roughneck tote(thanks Charimon!) for excess mud.

It's not just about the dough. If I can break even and avoid chucking another pound of fresh plastic in the dump, I'll do it.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

EthanB said:


> I can usually clean a bucket in less than 5 minutes. If it's too crusty then it's a garbage bucket that will get filled up with excess mud. I usually use a cardboard box our Roughneck tote(thanks Charimon!) for excess mud.
> 
> *It's not just about the dough. If I can break even and avoid chucking another pound of fresh plastic in the dump, I'll do it.*


Exactly! I respect that Ethan.:thumbsup:

I go out of my way to reuse and repurpose materials. It just makes sense for the future generations. Theres also a couple of yards around here that resell old and left over building materials like windows, sinks, vanities, doors ect... I just drop stuff off there if it's reuseable.

I donate a lot of my buckets and lids. They end up in third world countries where a 5 gallon bucket is like gold. :thumbup:


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

We need your key


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. Look at all those bathrooms, I mean buckets!


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

A tilesetter without a bucket is like a go go dancer without a pole.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Find a fast food joint and schmooze the manager into giving you their pickle buckets. At one time I had a 12X8 shed literally full of them. Almost 10 years worth...


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I need to start doing that myself . used to get syrup buckets from a local cola bottler ..that was great


----------

